# A New Winery Is Born



## Boatboy24 (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, we are finally getting well settled in the new place. I'm starting to get a little time to implement some of the ideas that have been building over the last couple months. Sadly, some unexpected home and auto expenses are putting my larger plans for framing, electrical and plumbing on hold for a bit. But that won't prevent me from getting organized and setting some things up in at least part of the new space. 

The production space I'm working with is approximately 12'x14'. That'll get a little smaller when the 3 walls are framed. Still, should be plenty of space for this home winemaker. Adjacent to that, and separated by the furnace and water heater, will be a storage area. It is still up in the air as to whether or not it will store more than wine, but that is about 9'x12. There are 3 'basement style' windows in there. I'm hesitant to store wine bottles in the open there, as one part of the area gets a little afternoon sun. But if I had my way, I'd frame off that area with 2x6's, insulate, and put a window unit in to cool things off. Then I could hang curtains and/or black out the other two windows to keep the sun out. 

I'll keep this thread going as I make updates. But for starters, here are some 'before' pics. I am sharing space with our spare fridge, and also have a 50 bottle wine fridge in the production area. 

Here's the view from the doorway at the bottom of the stairs. Spare fridge and wine fridge on the right. I need to get a 20amp circuit put in for them. 





Another view from the doorway. In this one, you can see the storage area in the back of the pic, behind the furnace and water heater. 





The view opposite the doorway, from behind the 3 gallon carboys:





And finally, a view from the entry into the storage area, next to the furnace:





As I said, I'll keep this updated as things progress. It may take a while, but I'll get it there eventually.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 23, 2015)

Blank canvas! Nothing better than that as well as having a dedicated space in which to make wine. Looking forward to seeing the build out!


----------



## roger80465 (Jun 23, 2015)

Makes me drool. I finished my basement when I had kids that needed a bedroom. Now that bedroom is wine storage but my winemaking area is a double laundry sink and a 3 drawer cabinet. Sigh


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like you have a lot to work with. I look forward to seeing the progression through time.


----------



## wineinmd (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like a nice set up. I love watching projects come to life. I can't wait to see how it goes. I'll be doing something similar in a very similar space in a few years, so I'll be taking notes.

Do you have any water supply or drain lines in the main room? I can't tell if that is what is in the floor. Sometimes rough-ins get covered like that. Just curious if you're going to do anything with that. I think I'm going to end up stealing the rough-in in our basement (or at least try to split it) that was originally put in for a bathroom. Maybe a food prep sink for washing buckets and carboys. That is a ways off though. 

As for covering the windows, I know I would try to make it work out so that they still let in natural light. It makes a big difference for me.


----------



## wineforfun (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice area Jim. Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## arcticmonster (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice. I too am converting an unfinished 12 x 16 with almost 9' ceiling garage into a wine / beer making room.

I have ran the electric and plumbing to it and have finished all of the inside in 5" beaded pine with a clear coat. I will post pics later on the progression. the back wall 12' will be where the wine will be made. hoping to handle 25 / 30 kits at a time. Lots of demand from friends and family. 

It will also house my 2 dual keg fridge.


----------



## Kraffty (Jun 24, 2015)

How great to start over in a big blank area WITH your already gained experience and knowledge. I'd guess the chance to do some things a little different this time around will make it a really nice area. Make sure to post pics through-out the entire project, looking forward to seeing what you create.
Mike


----------



## Julie (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow, nice area. I'm sure you are going to have a pile of fun designing your wine room


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks great, Jim. I am sure you will be cranking out some tasty treats in no time at all. (Wellll, except for the _aging_ time, that is.)


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 26, 2015)

Made a little progress this week, getting things set up. I had the workbench and cabinets (along with other cabinets) in the old garage. I didn't need the workspace nearly as much as I thought I would, so I decided this pretty workbench would work well in the winery. I also had some shop lights that are seeing new life in the winery. One of my pet peeves in the old basement was not having enough light. I found myself using a headlamp at times. Not an issue now. This place is lit up like Christmas! The pics are with just one light on. With both, I need shades.


----------



## heatherd (Jun 28, 2015)

Very nice digs!!


----------



## arcticmonster (Jun 30, 2015)

love your work table and above cabinets. nicely done


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hoping to do some more work soon on the workspace. So I figured I'd upload the pics that Photobucket broke and I'll continue the journey with this thread. Aside from becoming more cluttered, little has changed in the nearly 3 years since we moved in.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 1, 2018)

Hey Jim,

Just when do you plan on starting work on the "extra-special johnT annex"?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 1, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> Just when do you plan on starting work on the "extra-special johnT annex"?



After the following:

A) when 'the big dig' in the front yard is finalized (sewer line was replaced last week, but now the county - or maybe we - need to repair/replace the tie-in to the county sewer).
B) after I've had @mainshipfred over to pick his brain for ideas and hurdles
C) Final buy-in from Mrs Boatboy (which has all but officially been obtained


----------

